# raised panel bit with backcutter



## nivpat (Nov 28, 2009)

Are there medium sized raised panel bits with backcutter? I only found ones with more than 3 1/8 diameter or the real small ones. But I like a bit with around 2 1/2 - 2 3/4 diameter and 1/2" shank.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Check MLCS and Sommerfelds. They should carry them.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I think CMT has one with a back cutter that is 2-1/2" dia. I think they may have one that has Lonnie Bird endorsed that is a little larger than that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Cove Raised Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

MLCS Raised Panel Rail and Stile Mix and Match Sets

You can find a set on eBay for about 30.oo dollars  but it's hard to beat free shipping.
just a note about the sommerfeld set, it's a great set and you can make panels 2" x 3" try that will any other set....small boxes,clocks,etc.

=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Elite do them, too:
Router Bit Set 
# Product : 80-003K 
Resume : 3 PC Roman Ogee Style Cabinet door Router Bit Set ¼" Shank 
Description : 
Small cabinet door set for those who use a 1/4" shank router.

Reversible & One Stile Router Bit
Diameter: 1-5/8"
Height: 5-16"
Cutting Depth: 3/8"
Roman Ogee Panel Router Bit
Diameter: 2-1/32"
Height: 1/2"
Cutting Depth: 3/4"

Price : 38.35 $ EUR


----------



## nivpat (Nov 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you all!

It looks like only shaker style comes in the dimensions I mentioned with 1/2" shank and back cutter. MLCS said you could use a larger bearing for a smaller diameter,of course. I was also looking for a name brand bit.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

If the panels are square then you just move your fence back & take a shallow cut same as using a larger bearing. If the panels have an arch such as a cathedral style the you would have to move fence out of way & use a starter pin to route panel & upper arch rail. For center panel use a large bearing for first cut then switch to smaller bearing for final cut. Route end grain first as any tear out will be machine away when routing with grain. 

I use Sommerfeld Bits for most of cabinet work. They are of good quality. There are several other brands that are excellent also. If you don't plan to use often than a cheaper bit might be ok for you. If you plan to use frequently than invest in quality bits.


----------

